# how to find a competitive trainer/nutritionist in my area



## lycan Venom (May 7, 2014)

So can anyone tell me how to go about finding one?

I dont want to pay for an over the net or Bostin Loyd set up. I want an in person coach. Unless it was magnus, IB, atomant or hawk lmfao.

Im in San Diego. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 7, 2014)

Over here, a lot of trainers, nutritionists use Linkedin. I have also seen some from my area on Facebook. Competative + Trainer brings up a lot of results. Toss in NPC or USPA if you want a more focused result!


----------



## lycan Venom (May 8, 2014)

I'll check it out thanks. I'm really trying to find someone that has experience in producing winners.  I'm not Bostin Loyd rich and cant afford trainers like Palumbo, although I really wish I could.


----------



## kelvinwo (May 10, 2014)

I think you can use Google to search trainers and also you can search them on linkdin.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 10, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> I'll check it out thanks. I'm really trying to find someone that has experience in producing winners.  I'm not Bostin Loyd rich and cant afford trainers like Palumbo, although I really wish I could.



Just start selling your booty gay for pay


----------



## lycan Venom (May 10, 2014)

Lmfao I am one sexy MoFo Phoe, I could get top dollar but i think they like younger dudes and Bostin Loyd is ahead of me on the gay for pay hahaha.... that shit is hilarious.

I honestly didn't know that shit goes on; but once you really think about it, I could picture guys doing it for the $ and etc.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2014)

Im not fukn cheap either. .... let me hit up my so.cal  bruthas homey.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 10, 2014)

IB... for you and Magnus to turn me into a mini yetti... I'd sell my sweaty boxers to weirdos on craigslist to pay you two


----------

